# The Da Fishi Code II (Slideshow)



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.photodex.com/sharing/viewsho ... 0150&alb=0


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

As always- **** nice


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Gracias!!!_ :wink:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

when i click on the link it doesnt take me to it


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Thats due to it being deleted..._


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> _Thats due to it being deleted..._


Why?
I would love to see it.
Not fair!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> [quote="Quill Gordon":3coxd1zj]_Thats due to it being deleted..._


Why?
I would love to see it.
Not fair![/quote:3coxd1zj]
_Plus one_


----------



## LickinLips (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyway you can repost this, I would love to see it. Or just post the pics!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

CMON QUILL RE- POST IT ALREADY :wink: :lol:


----------



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

Why did you have the slideshow deleted? I was very impressed and logged on recently to show it to a buddy and found that you had deleted it. What's the story?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I always enjoy quills photos... when i actually get to see them. :wink: :lol:


----------

